# WD MyBook Network / Firewall Issue?



## smavmail (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a 1TB Network Mybook which is connected directly to my Linksys wireless router via ethernet. When I try to "discover" from my Dell computer running XP I can only see it if I disable my Trend/Windows firewall. I see that there is already an exception created for the "discovery" software, but still when I reactivate the firewall it does not work. I am not a wizard, but I read something about creating a new "port" exception, but I really don't know how to do that or where. Not suprisingly when I contacted WD Support they referred me to Microsoft and you KNOW that's not gonna work. Greatly appreciate any help you can offer.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to enable file/print sharing in the firewall.


----------



## smavmail (Jan 19, 2010)

johnwill said:


> You need to enable file/print sharing in the firewall.


Wow...that was amazing! Worked like a charm, but only if I turn OFF my Trend personal firewall. The windows firewall hand the option you mentioned, trend did not. I'll just use the windows firewall for now, but if you happen to know what exception it is in trend, that would be awesome!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm sure there's a way to configure the Trend firewall, but I don't use it, so I don't know the details.

I'm guessing an email to Trend support might yield a solution. :smile:


----------

